# Measuring 5w6d at 7w0d - So Worried :(



## SatieSAHM

This has been a rollercoaster of a pregnancy. First off, I am VERY sure of my dates because I was tracking my cycles and had an early positive pregnancy test at 9 DPO. My HCG levels have been perfect all along, doubling as they should.I have a subchorionic bleed, but no one who has looked at it has seemed overly concerned about it thus far. I have been to several different facilities for ultrasounds with different types of machines. I have a tipped uterus (not sure if that's worth a mention).

We first saw a gestational sac and yolk sac at 5w3d. I had several ultrasounds after that. The gest. sac and yolk sac were growing appropriately, but we still couldn't see a fetal pole. At 6w5d, I was in the ER for dizzy spells and severe vomiting. They did yet another ultrasound, and we still didn't see a fetal pole. My HCG level at that time was 38,000. I was sent to the lab the following morning for another quant, and my level had risen to 49,000. I was losing hope, and the doctor said it was looking very bad that my quant was so high without seeing a fetal pole / heartbeat.

I went to my doctor yesterday (7w0d, less than 48 hours after the ER visit), and we saw a fetal pole measuring 5w6d. There was a heartbeat. He sent me back to the hospital in the afternoon for another check because they had better equipment, and we saw the baby again, with the heartbeat. The measurement of 5w6d means it is measuring 8 days behind.

When someone is sure of their dates, is a measurement of 8 days behind a very bad sign? Can it indicate chromosomal problems? I am still shocked and have hope where I had given up, but I want to be realistic about this.

I've had 8 previous pregnancy losses, but they all occurred at 5-6 weeks with low HCG levels and no need for medical intervention to miscarry. This experience has been completely different.


----------



## shirlls

Oh hun, I am so sorry you are going through such worry especially after everything you have been through. I really hope it works out for you, what is the next step? when are you seeing your doctor/hospital again? xx


----------



## croydongirl

So sorry you are going through this. I don't really have much experience with scans, I have had 5 early m/c before 6 weeks but I never had scans with them they were all low hcg and natural miscarriages. Then this time, our hcg was rising normally and we started having weekly scans at 5w6d.
I measured 3 days behind at our second scan but by the next week it was back to 1 day behind and now we are almost 15 weeks.
I know it is not as far behind, but I do know that different quality machines are easier/harder to read and get accurate measures. I know it is impossible not to worry but I hope that you get good news at your next scan. Keep growing little bean!!


----------



## cb1

Hi, sorry your going through this. Im afraid I don't have any answers for you, but the fact there's a heartbeat is surely a good sign? What did the doctor / sonographer say, and did they seem concerned? 

I hope you get another scan soon which helps to put your mind at ease x


----------



## SatieSAHM

Thank you for the replies. I am not sure what to think. Yesterday, I was so shocked and excited that we saw anything at all that I felt really positive. Now, I know that would be ignorant on my part. 

I have been researching to find people in similar situations, but every time, there seemed to be other indicators. My HCG has been rising appropriately, the gest. sac and yolk sac are the right size and are proportional to each other. 

We had planned to go out of state to visit our families next Friday. A while back, my dr. scheduled me for an appointment on the 17th (the same day we are leaving). I figured they'd just let me keep that appointment, but now, they want me to wait until the 24th to go back. I know that's only 2 1/2 weeks, but it feels like an eternity. The nurse even said, "Enjoy your vacation". How can I enjoy it not even knowing if the baby is alive? What if I start bleeding/miscarrying while I'm so far from home? I'm not sure what to do, but I don't think I can leave with this feeling so unresolved.

Thank you for the positive thoughts. I appreciate them!


----------



## SatieSAHM

cb1 said:


> Hi, sorry your going through this. Im afraid I don't have any answers for you, but the fact there's a heartbeat is surely a good sign? What did the doctor / sonographer say, and did they seem concerned?
> 
> I hope you get another scan soon which helps to put your mind at ease x

Unfortunately, they keep using phrases like "on the fence" and "gray area". They keep insisting that my dates are probably wrong, even though I KNOW they are not. They say to just wait it out.


----------



## Lazy Leo

Oh honey, the waiting and wondering really messes with your mind doesn't it. I would say to you, hard though it is, be positive. I had a similar situation though with only one prior miscarriage, in that I knew my dates and they couldn't find any sign of a fetal pole at 7 and a half weeks ish. They pretty much told me I was either earlier than I thought or it wasn't good news. I knew my dates exactly too. But when I back for my follow up 10 days later it was fine. My baby was there, heart beating away abslutely fine. You have seen your babies heartbeat and everything will likely be ok. 

You say that you are worried about being so far away in case something goes wrong, I don't know about your history but when I m/c'd it was just a case of letting the bleeding take its course and take paracetamol if required. I could have managed it in Kathmandu as well as in Glasgow. Its a horrible thought, but why change your plans for something that might not happen - and if it does, well tbh being home won't make it any easier I don't think. You have to think positive darling. The way I looked at it when I was pregnant with my little girl, was that I could either spend the pregnancy being happy or spend it being worried, upset and miserable. If I lost the baby I was going to be worried, upset and devastated anyway - I asked myself why waste more time on those horrid emotions when I didn't have to? I treasured every day of that pregnancy, knowing it could be taken away at any time. And knowing that if it was, at least I had enjoyed it to the fullest I could; and if it went to term then I'd look back on my pregnancy very fondly. 

Thankfully, after that early scare everything was fine; and not only were my dates correct - my given due date was 2 days after my calculated date but that can be down to differences in your LP whcih can vary month to mont, but my perfect little girl decided to enter the world almost a month early with no difficulties at all. Perfectly formed. I still think about my first baby (who would have been 3 yesterday by my reckoning) but I do think its very important to just enjoy your pregnancy as much as you can. 

Good luck with it, try not to stress and do think positive. I can't tell you it will be ok, you wouldn't believe me if I did! But it has a good good chance as you have seen that HB.


----------



## filipenko32

Satie, it doesn't look good to be honest but ANYTHING can happen in pregnancy so i really hope this turns around for you and that little heart keeps beating. 

After 8 mcs, have you had any testing done? Treatment?


----------

